# Help! Young Black Labradore Cross



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

This pictures is of Snoopy, a young black lab cross found at Quinta Shopping yesterday afternoon (Monday 1/2/10). He is an uneutered 1 and half year old male. He was left all alone, has no collar or microchip, and did not know where he was. 

He would run up to all the cars and people trying to find his owners. He played with all the children at Quinta shopping, is extremely child friendly and sweet. But after hours of running around and not knowing what was going to happen to him he was very tired and sad. 

A nice lady was at Quinta and watched Snoopy playing with the children and begging to be taken to a new home. She fell in love with Snoopy and would have kept him if possible. As she cannot keep him but wanted to help him, she has agreed to pay for him to stay at a kennel for 2 weeks in the hopes that something else can be done for him before then.

He went to the kennel this morning, where they have him sharing a room with a small dog who is becoming his new friend. He cannot stay there for very long, and desperately needs a home. 

If you can help Snoopy by fostering or adopting please contact [email protected]


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi 

I am sorry that i am not able to help as i am back in the uk.

May i suggest that when you leave your email address you change from how you put it in your post. 

To imcgeoch at hotmail . com

There are program on the internet that look for email addresses. That's one way the spammers get email addresses. Most members on this Forum would know what to do to email you. 

I hope that you can get the dog housed as he looks cute.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for that I am new to all this and was wondering about the posting of my email. Your advice is much appreciated and will be followed.


----------

